# Today was the last day of beaver trapping.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

This was my first full year of trapping. I had a blast. Everything ended on Feb 28 but beaver it ended today. I was goin for 25 by the end thin got 25 and tried for 50. Ended today with 40. I thank I did great for my first full year and just weekend trapping most of the time.

Here is a pic of the last one of the season # 40 it was a nice 45 pounder.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice looking beaver,looks large

is 45# big or average for a beaver?

do you use the tails at all?

if not i would be interested in a tail skin,as long as it was fleshed out and dried.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on an excellent first year! Hope everything is still prime and brings top $$$ at the sale :thumbsup:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on a great season.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on a very good season Skinner712...............good luck with that tail skinning and fleshing thing...LOL


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I send all my tails to a guy down south for lure making.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Really nice looking beaver you got there! Good season!


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats on your season

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats on having a great season. I hope they all sell well for you.


----------



## K Striker (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats. Now you have all the work to do if you haven't already did it. The skinning and stretching is tough and takes practice. I'm sure your darn near professional by now.


----------

